# 67 gto engine decode



## 19bandit69 (Oct 11, 2017)

THANKS IN ADVANCE GUYS.. I just purchased a 67 GTO. I ordered the PHS DOCS and they show it had a WS (WV) engine code. On the front of the block it has 511548 WS stamped in it. What does that tell me? I was told by the seller, that it was not the original engine. The car was her late husbands. THANKS AGAIN..


----------

